# blanket therapy



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

I had seen this term posted on another board, but don't know exactly what it means. Can someone tells me what "blanket therapy" means? Is it a form of discipline or schooling technique?

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 3 years and Angela, 2 years)



































:







:


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

From what I've heard, it's a really questionable procedure in which kids are wrapped up tight in blankets to simulate the womb? I know kids have been killed while receiving this 'treatment'.


----------



## charmander (Dec 30, 2003)

Are you talking about "blanket training?"


----------



## smocklets (Jan 11, 2007)

Or is it a reference to using weighted blankets, for kids with ASD or SID? I haven't experienced it, but I know some people who feel it helps.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smocklets* 
Or is it a reference to using weighted blankets, for kids with ASD or SID? I haven't experienced it, but I know some people who feel it helps.

I was remembering the 'treatment' where kids are rolled up like hotdogs inside carpets and heavy blankets, and end up smothering to death


----------



## jessemoon (May 31, 2004)

I think "blanket therapy" and "blanket training" are two different things.

I'm not sure about the first, but I think that "blanket training" is the method of training babies to stay on a blanket on the floor and not leave it. It is often accomplished through physical punishment if the baby begins to leave the blanket.

You might think of it as the "invisible fence" approach. Shock them enough times andy they lose interest in wandering.

I think it sounds mean.

I'm not sure about "blanket therapy" as a name of a technique, but I know some folks who use weighted blankets for their SN kids with good results...I'm not sure if that is what you mean.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Blanket therapy has two "meanings" and there is a HUGE diffrence between them.
1) the scarry this is the idea that returning to a womb like feelings will help cue a child of all sorts of behavioral or attachment issues its mean and cruel and in most cases illegial it involves totaly wrapping a child inside blankets carpets ofeten adding extreme weight of adults in addtion to the totaly coverage bondage and are a lot of time used in "re birth" type procedures. Its VERY icky...

The good
Many kids suffering from SIDs and other sensory disorders benifit from pressure. (my DD is one) and can find a lot of comfor being "hugged" in a weighted blanket not wraped and swaddled so the cant move or breathe but a blanket drapped around them often in conjunction of a parents embrace. We use these in conjunction with brushing and pressure point therapy and it makes a huge diffence in her melt downs.


----------



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

I'm sorry! I meant to say "Blanket Training".

I'm sorry for the confusion.

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 3 years and Angela, 2 years)



































:







:


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Oh...my neighbor's daughter was "blanket trained" by her aunt without letting on to my poor neighbor. The aunt was watching her dd while neighbor worked. It wasn't until she witnessed the training at her dd's bday by this aunt (yep, aunt continued to inflict it upon her dd in front of everyone while my poor neighbor looked on stunned







) that she immediately pulled her dd out of her aunt's care.
This is how I understand blanket training:
Baby is placed on a blanket. The edges of the blanket are the *boundary* over which baby is not to cross. Should baby cross boundary, methods are used to cause fear in baby so as not to want to cross it again. Methods I have heard of are the switch, a spanking, a shout of "No!", a smack on the hand, etc.








I understand others have tried modified versions (more gentle, I imagine), but it really seems over the top regardless of the method of restraining baby's desire to explore.
Neighbor's dd was smacked on both bottom and hand at this party. Ugh, it was a bit of a scene...


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

blanket training is icky and unnecessary. Now using a blanket to provide a safe surface when the need for such surface is needed isn't mean. We often layed blankets outside for my just starting to scoot DD could play (in area with lots of cactus thorn ect) there was no trainign I just sayed near her and would go uh ohh too fat and gently move her back or pick her up and carry her around for a while. We did the same thing with teaching her a simple boundry in church. What we never did was just declare blanket time. Kids adapt amazingly well.


----------



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!
I honestly assumed that Blanket Training was a special teaching method. Heck, I'd never punish Emma or Angela for not staying put in one spot. They are toddlers, their brains are hard-wired to explore and interact with their surroundings.

I have an activity mat that the girls lay on and play with the different shapes and press the music buttons in it, but I never require them to stay on it for long periods of time. The only time I have them stay put in one spot for a while is when I'm doing their leg therapy, because its too hard for me to stretch their leg muscles if they don't stay put.

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 3 years and Angela, 2 years)



































:







:


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom* 
Many kids suffering from SIDs and other sensory disorders benifit from pressure.

What do you mean kids suffering from SIDS benefit from pressure? Haven't they passed away once they have SIDS?


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

SID (lowercase) s = Sensory Integration Disorder (s)


----------

